# Just Joined



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

We just joined Outbackers and are excited to share and get some great tips etc. We purchased our first outback April of 2006.....we have had a great time touring the PNW with the family.....look foreward to sharing with you all.......


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

WELCOME

Glad you finally decided to join, I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum as much as everyone else around here.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome OBOregon to the best forum on the web!

We're glad you're here.

Post often and join in on the fun!

Dan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats and Welcome! What model did you buy?

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









You should check out the Rally we have planned in April (click on the link below)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=13142&hl=


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! We got ours in March.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome OBOregon


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome ObOregon.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome OBOregon! Great to see another PNW member! You should check out the rally it's alot of fun.
What part of Oregon are you from?

Scott


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Welcome OBOregon! Great to see another PNW member! You should check out the rally it's alot of fun.
> What part of Oregon are you from?
> 
> Scott


Beaverton OR


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

OBOregon said:


> Beaverton OR


Hi neighbor! Welcome to Outbackers!

Check out the rally we are going to have in April. We did our first one a year and a half ago ... it was a lot of fun, and we got to meet lots of great people.

Ed


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Beaverton OR


Hi neighbor! Welcome to Outbackers!

Check out the rally we are going to have in April. We did our first one a year and a half ago ... it was a lot of fun, and we got to meet lots of great people.

Ed
[/quote]
Hello-
I was just checking out some photos you had and noticed Rafter J Bar Ranch site. We are going there this summer on our way to Mt. Rushmore etc....!?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OBOregon said:


> Hello-
> I was just checking out some photos you had and noticed Rafter J Bar Ranch site. We are going there this summer on our way to Mt. Rushmore etc....!?!


You might want to also check out our Western Region Rally in Zion.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8935

This is going to be an AWESOME event.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi OBOregon
















to Outbackers!

Wow! You live in Rally Central...The PNW Rally is coming up








They may even try to talk you into joining them for the rolling rally on the way to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn

LOL! See what I mean? Jim! You beat me to it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> LOL! See what I mean? Jim! You beat me to it


Just trying to be helpful ya' know.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers.com *


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the group


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

OBO, below is one of my favorite all time welcomes (compliment of RizFam). 
BTW.. that's me two trailers ahead.







Enjoy.... Jim


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Family









Darlene and Don


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome & congrats on the new Outback! When we first started looking at the OB's we really liked the floor plan of the 25RSS, but with the birth of our 4th child last August we decided we needed something with a couple more beds, so we went with the 26RS. Can't wait for spring to take it out!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome welcome!!!!









Brenda


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers! Stop in often!
Lesley


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OBOregon,

Glad to have you with us. Enjoy your Outback and this great site.









Mark


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome, glad to see another PNW member! You are going to love this site. It is very helpful.
Chabbie


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, OBOregon!







Its good to have you in the family!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome OBOregon to the Outback Family
25RSS is a nice model









Don


----------

